# Lung cancer in cats



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Has anybody had a cat with lung cancer?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

years ago I had one. She had a mild cough and went to the vets. they did an x-ray and never woke her up. It can be very aggressive and personally I don't agree with putting cats through kemo or radio therapy as I don't believe they understand what it is all about and we only make their quality of life worse. Hope everything is okay.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

spid said:


> years ago I had one. She had a mild cough and went to the vets. they did an x-ray and never woke her up. It can be very aggressive and personally I don't agree with putting cats through kemo or radio therapy as I don't believe they understand what it is all about and we only make their quality of life worse. Hope everything is okay.


Thanks. I won't know till tomorrow after the X ray or even Saturday after the tests on the fluid drawn off from Louis' lungs but I am worried what I should do if they ring me while he's under and ask me if they should bring him round or let him go. I'm wondering if there can be any quality of life left.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh dear I am sorry to see this. How worrisome. And the waiting is terribly hard. All paws crossed for Louis.

Has he been acting very sick?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Oh dear I am sorry to see this. How worrisome. And the waiting is terribly hard. All paws crossed for Louis.
> 
> Has he been acting very sick?


He was ill with mild "flu" about a month ago, I posted about being shocked because he was fully vaccinated. I can't help thinking now that it was a misdiagnosis. He seemed to recover for a while, then was very mopey and has been on antibiotics, then antibacterials, painkiller or anti-inflammatory jabs, I'm not sure which, and water pills. He had an X ray yesterday which showed so much fluid it was inconclusive and he is on mega dosage of water pill so they'll get a better picture tomorrow. The vets think it's most likely lung cancer but if not then it will be heart trouble, which is pretty awful too but treatable for a while, I gather. They think now that he could be older than two, which is what I was told first time I took him there last year when he turned up in my garden. Looking back on it, he became less playful with my other male cat a few month ago, didn't want to playfight any more, but I assumed that it was because he was now twoish, fully adult and was just being more grown up. How wrong you can be. Until a day or two ago I just thought he was a bit poorly with flu complications. The waiting is very difficult.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So sorry, in a way I hope it is heart trouble in that it is more treatable. As for waking him up afterwards if the diagnosis is lung cancer I'd find it hard but would need to know what treatment was considered. As i've said before I don't think masses of pills every day and invasive procedures help a cat have a quality of life when they are going to cross the bridge soon anyway. Just do what you feel is best - no-one can decide for you. Big hugs.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

I am just going to the vet's right now, with enormous trepidation. Louis is so poorly, I just hope I will be bringing him back home today.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Im so sorry I hope the vet can do something for Louis  thoughts with you x


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Im so sorry I hope the vet can do something for Louis  thoughts with you x


Thank you for the kind thoughts. The news is not good; he's had his x ray this morning, vet has decided Louis does have a tumour of some sort, he is under sedation there right now and they are chasing the lab report on the fluid to see whether it shows cancer. It doesn't sound hopeful.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Just read this how awful for you I hope the vet can do something for Louisxx


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> Just read this how awful for you I hope the vet can do something for Louisxx


Thank you for your kind thoughts. I don't know if they can do much if it is malignant. It might be kinder to let him go today, he's sedated and not suffering right now. I'm hoping to get a call before too long and I just have to see what the vet suggests and go with that if it is the worst news.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Poor Louis!, I'm so sorry. Having to make choices regarding the future of an animal is so difficult. He's very lucky to have found you, and even if this is "his time", he's had a great time being loved and pampered in a home that appreciated him. Please let us know how he gets on. We're hinking of you both

Jo xx


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

sootisox said:


> Poor Louis!, I'm so sorry. Having to make choices regarding the future of an animal is so difficult. He's very lucky to have found you, and even if this is "his time", he's had a great time being loved and pampered in a home that appreciated him. Please let us know how he gets on. We're hinking of you both
> 
> Jo xx


Thank you. It's horrible just sitting here waiting for a phone call. I've only had him just under a year, he turned up as a stray, beat up most other cats who dared come in the garden and decided this was home. He's only supposed to be about two years old. I can't help thinking that the leukaemia jab has done him some harm, even though the vet said it wasn't possible. I'm sure I've read on the web that it can.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Any new yet?

It may have something to do with the luleukaemia jab. Im not sure but Ive read bad things about it to was he tested for it 1st?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Any new yet?
> 
> It may have something to do with the luleukaemia jab. Im not sure but Ive read bad things about it to was he tested for it 1st?


No, he wasn't tested. He seemed to be a lovely healthy cat. I can't help thinking that neutering, worming, flu vaccine and leukaemia all together around the same time might have harmed him. He took a while to get over it all. Still waiting for news on tenterhooks. I wish the vets would ring.


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi, if it's a tumour I think an awful lot depends upon what kind, and what sort of treatment regime would be recommended. Some thoracic cancers in cats respond extremely well to chemo, and the treatment can be a lot less destructive for cats than it would be for humans. I know one young cat who is in remission now, no more treatment after successful chemo and is living a normal happy life with his very relieved family  I wish you and Louis all the luck in the world.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Leah100 said:


> Hi, if it's a tumour I think an awful lot depends upon what kind, and what sort of treatment regime would be recommended. Some thoracic cancers in cats respond extremely well to chemo, and the treatment can be a lot less destructive for cats than it would be for humans. I know one young cat who is in remission now, no more treatment after successful chemo and is living a normal happy life with his very relieved family  I wish you and Louis all the luck in the world.


Thank you. That gives a bit of hope. I've been looking around on the internet and I read on one site that 80% of lung tumours are malignant. I'm still waiting for the vets to ring.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

An update on Louis. I've just got him home and he's very zonked out at the moment. Tests were inconclusive so they're doing more but sadly it looks like lymphocytic cancer with masses in the lungs but a tiny chance of it being a biological infection. I won't know till Monday or Tuesday. They didn't want to raise my hopes because they didn't find certain antibodies that they'd expect to find with an infection, but fingers crossed Louis will be lucky.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I do hope its just a nasty infection & they get him sorted soon  x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

hope it all goes well for him


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for the good wishes. I daren't raise my hopes because there is only a tiny chance of it not being cancer.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I know what you mean but there is always hope, loads of good vibes on there way to Louis & you  x


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

I know exactly how you feel. My cat is six, he lost weight and wasnt eating the vet also treated him for an infection, yesterday he also had xrays and they checked the fluid drawn from his lungs too, they found many white cells, and cells consistent with lymph cancer, they have sent the fluid off to be tested too, so I am sat waiting going frantic.
He is staying at the vets and i,m going to visit him this morning, they want to see how he is over the weekend and said if he is ok the weekend he can maybe come home monday, then when the fluid results come through take it from there, they also said chemo may be an option.
I am gutted, crying all night, so your not alone, I found this forum now when I did a search for pet owners to talk to ill pets about, as I was sat going out of my mind waiting.
Good luck, I hope they will both get a miracle.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> I know what you mean but there is always hope, loads of good vibes on there way to Louis & you  x


Thanks. It just feels hopeless. The vet is almost certain of the diagnosis and I could tell from the nurse's sombre manner when she gave Louis back to me. Usually they are very cheerful and smiley when they give you your animal to take home. Also, vet has only given me three days pills so that says I will be back there really soon. Hopefully I'll get a firm diagnosis on Monday.


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope he is doing ok at home with you, wish I could have mine home today.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Gia said:


> I know exactly how you feel. My cat is six, he lost weight and wasnt eating the vet also treated him for an infection, yesterday he also had xrays and they checked the fluid drawn from his lungs too, they found many white cells, and cells consistent with lymph cancer, they have sent the fluid off to be tested too, so I am sat waiting going frantic.
> He is staying at the vets and i,m going to visit him this morning, they want to see how he is over the weekend and said if he is ok the weekend he can maybe come home monday, then when the fluid results come through take it from there, they also said chemo may be an option.
> I am gutted, crying all night, so your not alone, I found this forum now when I did a search for pet owners to talk to ill pets about, as I was sat going out of my mind waiting.
> Good luck, I hope they will both get a miracle.


Hello, I'm sorry to hear your bad news. Am I right in thinking that this is actually Feline Leukaemia? The vet didn't say last night and I didn't think to ask but I am pretty sure that's what it is. Louis is not good at the moment and I honestly don't know how I would feel about chemo etc if it were suggested. I lost my old cat to a long drawn fight against cancer a year ago and looking back on it he had no quality of life for months towards the end. I'm sorry to sound so gloomy but it's how I feel.


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

I was thinking feline leukaemia myself when she said lymph node cells were in the lung fluid, but she wasnt specific, I will ask more questions this morning.

The big c word is terrifying, and whenever its mentioned, its like you lose hope, I need to know more about chemo too before I can decide, but the vet did say, see how he is the weekend, then wait for test results, though she seems fairly certain of what it is, it depends on how far its progressed I guess, before they can tell me if chemo is even an option.

I hate to leave him there, even though I know its best for him, just being silly, and emotional.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Gia said:


> I was thinking feline leukaemia myself when she said lymph node cells were in the lung fluid, but she wasnt specific, I will ask more questions this morning.
> 
> The big c word is terrifying, and whenever its mentioned, its like you lose hope, I need to know more about chemo too before I can decide, but the vet did say, see how he is the weekend, then wait for test results, though she seems fairly certain of what it is, it depends on how far its progressed I guess, before they can tell me if chemo is even an option.
> 
> I hate to leave him there, even though I know its best for him, just being silly, and emotional.


I'd be grateful if you cou let me know what they tell you today. At least you know he's being looked after and kept free of pain at the vet's. Louis is at home but he's not himself, he's in the cold kitchen keeping out of the way, not out causing trouble or curled up all comfy on the sofa like he should be. It's very sad to see him and I can't help wishing he was being looked after at the vets, so you can't win really.


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah I know, I thought it was brave of you to have him home, I want mine home, but at same time, would be just as upset seeing him ill.

I will come and let you know when I get home later, what info I could get from the vets.

If you want to talk at all, my yahoo messenger id is in my profile, feel free to use it, I will be online when I get home.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Gia said:


> Yeah I know, I thought it was brave of you to have him home, I want mine home, but at same time, would be just as upset seeing him ill.
> 
> I will come and let you know when I get home later, what info I could get from the vets.
> 
> If you want to talk at all, my yahoo messenger id is in my profile, feel free to use it, I will be online when I get home.


Thanks. I have a bit of trouble using Yahoo. I've just tried to join a group called Pets with Cancer that someone has linked to on another thread (georges results), but not managing to get into it just at the moment. Maybe you'll have better luck if you try it.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

How is he doing today?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

spid said:


> How is he doing today?


Fairly out of it, maybe partly because he's been sedated twice in three days, not in pain but not getting any joy out of life whatsoever, I'm afraid. I should buck up and try to have some optimism about bacterial infection but the vets have lowered my hopes to almost zero on that front. I think they're just going through the motions really with these further tests but hope I'm wrong. The vet said everything does point towards lymphocytic cancer, which I presume is leukaemia by another name.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Fairly out of it, maybe partly because he's been sedated twice in three days, not in pain but not getting any joy out of life whatsoever, I'm afraid. I should buck up and try to have some optimism about bacterial infection but the vets have lowered my hopes to almost zero on that front. I think they're just going through the motions really with these further tests but hope I'm wrong. The vet said everything does point towards lymphocytic cancer, which I presume is leukaemia by another name.


I'm so sorry it's not better news. {{hugs}}

Feline Leukemia is not the same thing as lymphpmatic cancer. Feline Leukemia (FeLV) can be tested for with a simple blood test, and it's either positive or negative, there isn't any middle ground with FeLV. FeLV is not curable but many cats can live long lives with it, they just have more illnesses than a non positive cat, should be kept inside and any other cats in the household have to be vaccinated.

Of course cats who are positive for FeLV are more susceptible to other fatal illnesses such as cancers and FIP.

Whatever happens now, you can know that because of you he knew human love and was deeply cared for.

xo


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> Fairly out of it, maybe partly because he's been sedated twice in three days, not in pain but not getting any joy out of life whatsoever, I'm afraid. I should buck up and try to have some optimism about bacterial infection but the vets have lowered my hopes to almost zero on that front. I think they're just going through the motions really with these further tests but hope I'm wrong. The vet said everything does point towards lymphocytic cancer, which I presume is leukaemia by another name.


Poor boy - lymphocytic means in his lymph glands I think, lets hope not.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lorilu said:


> I'm so sorry it's not better news. {{hugs}}
> 
> Feline Leukemia is not the same thing as lymphpmatic cancer. Feline Leukemia (FeLV) can be tested for with a simple blood test, and it's either positive or negative, there isn't any middle ground with FeLV. FeLV is not curable but many cats can live long lives with it, they just have more illnesses than a non positive cat, should be kept inside and any other cats in the household have to be vaccinated.
> 
> ...


I still keep thinking that I have done this to him by letting the vet give him the FeLV jab last year even if it's not actually leukaemia. I'm worried that he was exposed in some way prior to that and the jabs triggered it off, but am I right in thinking that you mean that's not possible? Do you reckon the blood tests must have ruled out leukaemia, otherwise they wouldn't still be testing for cancer? I can't remember now why the vet said the first tests on the chest fluid were inconclusive, there wasn't enough of something but that's all I can recall, which isn't very useful.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> I still keep thinking that I have done this to him by letting the vet give him the FeLV jab last year even if it's not actually leukaemia. I'm worried that he was exposed in some way prior to that and the jabs triggered it off, but am I right in thinking that you mean that's not possible? Do you reckon the blood tests must have ruled out leukaemia, otherwise they wouldn't still be testing for cancer? I can't remember now why the vet said the first tests on the chest fluid were inconclusive, there wasn't enough of something but that's all I can recall, which isn't very useful.


Yes I think the blood test will have ruled out leukaemia but I thought leukaemia was a cancer of sorts but I may be wrong....... I haven't has Poppys leukaemia jag yet as I have heard of adverse reactions. I have to get them done for when she goes to stud soon.

Did the vet say he possibly he doesn't have enough white/red cells ?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Yes I think the blood test will have ruled out leukaemia but I thought leukaemia was a cancer of sorts but I may be wrong....... I haven't has Poppys leukaemia jag yet as I have heard of adverse reactions. I have to get them done for when she goes to stud soon.
> 
> Did the vet say he possibly he doesn't have enough white/red cells ?


I just can't remember whether it was not enough cells or not enough quantity of fluid sent to them, I'm afraid.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

A cat will not develop FeLV from the FeLV vaccination. A vaccine site sarcoma is possible, and rarely, a bad reaction to the vaccine itself.

Feline Leukemia is a virus. It affects the cat's immune system, making him more susceptible to other diseases such as cancers and upper respiratory illnesses. The vaccine itself would not cause a lymphoma cancer.

It is spread by direct contact, such as face to face contact with an already infected cat, _possibly_ from shared food and litter boxes, and can be passed from mother to kitten during birth.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

PS often cancer in a young cat is a genetic thing. It is very possible there is nothing you could have done for him to prevent this.

The important fact is, you took him in and very likely have extended his life beyond his original odds. You saved him from sure death in a slow painful way. You are his Guardian Angel, his savior and don't you forget it!


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi Lulu's how is he today with you.

I went to the vets yesterday to visit my cat, he made an improvement, they gave him a drip for fluids and an antibiotic.

I dont think they believe its actually leukaemia, but a mass on his lung, and fluid in the linings of his lungs.

They let him come home lunchtime today, and oh boy am I stressed.
He needs 5 pills a day, just had to give him first one, not easy believe me.
He went outside to wee, and been sitting out the garden a little, he is eating and drinking, and wandering all round the house, wont sit still or sleep lol.

I am stressing over him wanting to go out, and giving him the pills, and seeing him ill.

His breathing is very laboured as he still has some water in his lungs, though the vet said its ok dont worry as they drained some.

He has to go back Tuesday for a check and maybe his test results will be back then, until they come back, its just a waiting game for the diagnosis.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Gia said:


> Hi Lulu's how is he today with you.
> 
> I went to the vets yesterday to visit my cat, he made an improvement, they gave him a drip for fluids and an antibiotic.
> 
> ...


I'm glad your puss is a bit better. Have they said what will happen next when they've got a diagnosis? Poor Louis is not well at all. He's had loads of jabs recently but I am just giving him three water pills a day and he hasn't got the strength to fight me, poor boy. They don't seem to be working as well as I hope and I think he is going downhill. I am going to ring the vets tomorrow lunchtime if they haven't rung me about the tests. It's horrible seeing him with no quality of life just lying there. He's still eating a little but that's the only positive sign we're getting. I feel so distraught and I just want it to be over now, there only seems to be one way this is heading.


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

Oh I'm so sorry he is'nt doing good. Its so dam hard seeing them so ill.
Mine went to sleep on the bed now at last, I'm exhausted emotionally so I can imagine how bad it is for you right now with the stress.
I really dont cope well when one of them is sick, it affects me a lot, I get too emotional.

The vets wont really go into a what next conversation until they get the results. Apart from the one who said if it was a mass then maybe chemo, but for now it all depends on these results.

They did tell me when I picked him up that he isnt out of the woods yet.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Gia said:


> Oh I'm so sorry he is'nt doing good. Its so dam hard seeing them so ill.
> Mine went to sleep on the bed now at last, I'm exhausted emotionally so I can imagine how bad it is for you right now with the stress.
> I really dont cope well when one of them is sick, it affects me a lot, I get too emotional.
> 
> ...


Maybe I shouldn't give up if chemo might be an option but I just feel that Louis is in the process of dying right now and I hope I'm wrong. (I started a thread about chemo yesterday and got a very positive response about a cat that's doing really well.) Trouble with just googling is you mostly find bad news. Poor Louis is just flaking out in stupid places like the doorway to the kitchen, though he's come into the sitting room and curled up looking a bit more comfortable this minute, so it's not like I have to go to the emergency vet but it just looks bad generally. I have to go out for a little while and I think I really need a break as I am going out of my mind just watching him and feeling so sad that he is so young and was so healthy just a month or so ago.


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah a break will do you good.

Mine was healthy up until about 12 days or so ago, he has lost so much weight now. I cant stand the thought of losing him.

I was shell shocked because this was the last thing I expected, I believed as the vets did originally that it was just an infection of some kind.

Once he is diagnosed if it is a mass and he can have chemo, i will let him have it.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> I'm glad your puss is a bit better. Have they said what will happen next when they've got a diagnosis? Poor Louis is not well at all. He's had loads of jabs recently but I am just giving him three water pills a day and he hasn't got the strength to fight me, poor boy. They don't seem to be working as well as I hope and I think he is going downhill. I am going to ring the vets tomorrow lunchtime if they haven't rung me about the tests. It's horrible seeing him with no quality of life just lying there. He's still eating a little but that's the only positive sign we're getting. I feel so distraught and I just want it to be over now, there only seems to be one way this is heading.


I'm so sorry to see this. I saw your next post, where he seems a bit more comfortable, so you don't feel the need to take him to the ER today and let him go. And yes, getting out for a bit will be good for you both, because he undoubtedly feels your stress, no matter how well you try to hide it.

hugs and headbumps from me and mine


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Gia said:


> Yeah a break will do you good.
> 
> Mine was healthy up until about 12 days or so ago, he has lost so much weight now. I cant stand the thought of losing him.
> 
> ...


Same with Louis. He was diagnosed about a month ago with mild flu and then the next diagnosis was an infection so I'm astonished and shocked too. I've just got back, he's had a teaspoon or so of food and now he flopped out exhausted ago.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lorilu said:


> I'm so sorry to see this. I saw your next post, where he seems a bit more comfortable, so you don't feel the need to take him to the ER today and let him go. And yes, getting out for a bit will be good for you both, because he undoubtedly feels your stress, no matter how well you try to hide it.
> 
> hugs and headbumps from me and mine


Thank you for your good wishes, they are much appreciated at this time.


----------



## jenniferXT (Feb 23, 2010)

Sorry.....Cats are different from dogs and show signs of pain differently.Year ago i was read Lung cancer in cats may either be primary or secondary. Primary lung cancer originates in the lung tissue while secondary lung cancer is caused by metastasis.........but now how is your catty?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

empty capsule - SupaPrice.co.uk

These can help with the medication side of things, they slide down a bit easier.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

jenniferXT said:


> Sorry.....Cats are different from dogs and show signs of pain differently.Year ago i was read Lung cancer in cats may either be primary or secondary. Primary lung cancer originates in the lung tissue while secondary lung cancer is caused by metastasis.........but now how is your catty?


He's so so this morning. He's pooing, which must make him feel better, though it's nasty diarrhoea, He looked up when I spoke to him, but there was no fight in him when I gave his pill. I'm hoping the vets ring this morning with final test results but if not I shall ring this afternoon just after lunch.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

mellowma said:


> empty capsule - SupaPrice.co.uk
> 
> These can help with the medication side of things, they slide down a bit easier.


Thanks, they look useful. He's stopped resisting being pilled. I'm not having any trouble at all with the tablets now, which is very sad and doesn't give me much hope for recovery.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Hugs for you both (((((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

Good luck with the results, I hope you get them soon.

Mine stopped eating and cant get his pills into him now, as I can only give him them crushed in his food.

He is very timid, and gets so stressed that his mouth is open and tongue out panting, so giving them to him any other way is impossible.

I am waiting for a call back from the vet about him not eating or getting his meds now and I think they may take him back in today.

He is outside now sitting in the sun, quiet, but he seems ok.

I hope I get his results soon, like you its just killing me waiting, I want to know exactly what it is, and what options we have, so fingers crossed we can have treatment.

I,m trying hard to keep positive its not easy. Again good luck.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Thinking of you and Louis this morning.

xo


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

mellowma said:


> empty capsule - SupaPrice.co.uk
> 
> These can help with the medication side of things, they slide down a bit easier.


terrific advice. I've used empty gel caps for medicating cats for years, as I always seem to end up with the special needs cats. 

Just want to add, always check with the vet or a pharmacist to make sure the medication is okay to give in a capsule. Some pills are meant to dissolve in a certain amount of time, or a certain part of the cats system, which capsule might interfere with.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

lorilu said:


> terrific advice. I've used empty gel caps for medicating cats for years, as I always seem to end up with the special needs cats.
> 
> Just want to add, always check with the vet or a pharmacist to make sure the medication is okay to give in a capsule. Some pills are meant to dissolve in a certain amount of time, or a certain part of the cats system, which capsule might interfere with.


Oh thank you for that, I didn't know that. Thanks, they are a godsend!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> Thanks, they look useful. He's stopped resisting being pilled. I'm not having any trouble at all with the tablets now, which is very sad and doesn't give me much hope for recovery.


Poor boy, poor you.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

They really are. Especially for a cat who takes multiple pills. Put them all in the capsule, down they go. (again of course make sure the various pills can be given all at the same time )


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Thinking of you and Louis this morning.
> 
> xo


Thank you. I am still waiting for a call and haven't felt able to ring. Louis is peaceful at the moment and I am leaving it a bit longer before I phone.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Gia said:


> Good luck with the results, I hope you get them soon.
> 
> Mine stopped eating and cant get his pills into him now, as I can only give him them crushed in his food.
> 
> ...


I just rang and they are saying they won't get the results till tomorrow afternoon. Why oh why does it take so long.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no sorry you have to wait even longer  x Dont know if this of any help but interesting Re: Interferon?


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

I have appt for mine at 5.40pm, dont know whether or not to take him, he is sitting outside now.
He didnt eat anything today or take meds.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Oh no sorry you have to wait even longer  x Dont know if this of any help but interesting Re: Interferon?


Thanks. It's hard to know whether to go in for treatment, if it's available, because you don't know if you're helping your pet or prolonging the agony. Last year when my old cat was dying of cancer he was on various drugs but looking back on it I wish I had told the vet to put an end to his suffering weeks before we actually lost him. Still, Louis is actually lifting his head when I speak to him now so he is not quite as bad as yesterday.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes I know what you mean 

We lost our lovely Merlin MC kitten to FIP in October :crying: he was haveing trouble breathing & went in for xray & died on the table but another vet brought him back round & drained the fluid in his lungs & he was on heaps of pills backwards & forwards to the vets tests galore as they 1st thought it was HCM anyway his lungs started to fill again & we had to take the horrible choice & pts, he was such a brave little paws but I do think it would have been better for him to have been allowed to go when he did :crying: I know vets are more for saveing lifes but sometimes they cant be 

I do hope Louis continues to get better even if it is a little at a time  x



Good luck at vets Gia  x


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> Thanks. It's hard to know whether to go in for treatment, if it's available,* because you don't know if you're helping your pet or prolonging the agony. * Last year when my old cat was dying of cancer he was on various drugs but looking back on it I wish I had told the vet to put an end to his suffering weeks before we actually lost him. Still, Louis is actually lifting his head when I speak to him now so he is not quite as bad as yesterday.


I know what you mean. In my opinion too soon is better than too late. But ultimately, no one can make the decision but the pet's beloved human.

Sorry you have to wait another day, glad to hear he seems to have perked up a bit.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Gia said:


> I have appt for mine at 5.40pm, dont know whether or not to take him, he is sitting outside now.
> He didnt eat anything today or take meds.


What did you decide in the end? It was lovely weather today and it would have been nice to put Louis out in the sun but I didn't dare in case he wandered off and I never saw him again.


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

I took him to the vets, they have kept him in again.

The vet said he will put a needle in his leg give him a small sedative and do another xray plus a scan, also he will have an injection to get some of the water out, to make him wee a lot I guess.

This vet was great, said he thinks its a lymphoma, and hoping it can be confirmed with test results tomorrow or Wednesday.
He also told me they have great drugs to hit it with and some do make great recoveries, but it depends on how far the tumour has progressed.

I will ring later tonight to check he is settled. I am so stressed and afraid of losing him, my head is thumping.

I'm glad your louis is a bit better today thats great news.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

That vet sounds a bit more positive Gia hope you get the results tomorro x


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

hugs to you both and your kitties. Glad to hear Louis is a bit better and the vet is positive about yours Gia. I lost two of mine to cancer within a couple of weeks of each other last year and it was very hard so I know what you've been going through.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Cazzer said:


> hugs to you both and your kitties. Glad to hear Louis is a bit better and the vet is positive about yours Gia. I lost two of mine to cancer within a couple of weeks of each other last year and it was very hard so I know what you've been going through.


I am amazed! Louis just came back to life for about five minutes, walked to the front door, obviously wanting to go out, not that I let him of course, then did a poo in his tray, scrabbled about a bit. He's lying down again now but I can't believe how normal he just seemed. I don't know what is going on.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Glad he seems to have picked up a bitxxx
How is he today?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> Glad he seems to have picked up a bitxxx
> How is he today?


He's not the very worst he's been but sadly he's nothing like he was for that brief five minutes last night. I was hoping for a miracle I suppose. He's lying on his side and his breathing is very pronounced, but he did lift his head when I just went and spoke to him. The weather is beautiful but he hasn't got the slightest interest in the world right now. I should get the test results this afternoon.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Gia said:


> I took him to the vets, they have kept him in again.
> 
> The vet said he will put a needle in his leg give him a small sedative and do another xray plus a scan, also he will have an injection to get some of the water out, to make him wee a lot I guess.
> 
> ...


Any news yet? I'm still waiting.


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

I just lost my boy, buried him a little while ago.

I'm just devastated.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Gia said:


> I just lost my boy, buried him a little while ago.
> 
> I'm just devastated.


That's terrible. I'm so sorry. I honestly thought you were going to be lucky and keep him, he sounded in a better state than my Louis. Sincere commiserations. I feel so scared for Louis too.


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

I had hope, but I think I knew deep down it was useless.

They rang me today, they ahd to keep draining the fluid all the time, his lung had collapsed from the weight of the fluid, he had two large tumours and there was nothing more they could do, I had to have him euthanized, it almost finished me too. I couldnt give permission or sign.

I am coming round a little now, still devastated, but one minute I am ok, then I have a five minutes where i,m crying my eyes out.

I wish you the best of luck with Louis.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Gia said:


> I had hope, but I think I knew deep down it was useless.
> 
> They rang me today, they ahd to keep draining the fluid all the time, his lung had collapsed from the weight of the fluid, he had two large tumours and there was nothing more they could do, I had to have him euthanized, it almost finished me too. I couldnt give permission or sign.
> 
> ...


Thank you. The test results are still not through. It's very sad about your loss.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Gia said:


> I just lost my boy, buried him a little while ago.
> 
> I'm just devastated.


So sorry.


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

I,ll keep my fingers crossed and pray for Louis.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Gia said:


> I,ll keep my fingers crossed and pray for Louis.


Thank you.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Gia said:


> I had hope, but I think I knew deep down it was useless.
> 
> They rang me today, they ahd to keep draining the fluid all the time, his lung had collapsed from the weight of the fluid, he had two large tumours and there was nothing more they could do, I had to have him euthanized, it almost finished me too. I couldnt give permission or sign.
> 
> ...


Oh no, I am so sorry for your loss of your beloved boy. I know how much it hurts. {{hug}}


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Checking in for an update on Louis!


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Checking in for an update on Louis!


A mixed picture. Looking more comfortable much of the time but still very exhausted. He ate some dry catfood today, crunching away, but then lay on his side for a while afterwards. He lay out in the sun for a couple of hours. Resisted his pills again, so showing a bit of spirit, and usually responds a little when I talk to him. I'm assuming the huge increase in water pills is easing his breathing. His eyes are brighter at times but he still looks zonked at times.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry to hear about your precious one Gia x x 

Lulu's mum thats good that Louis is eating a bit and showing some character!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Nice to hear Louis has been enjoying the sunshine 

So very very sorry to hear your news Gia x


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

Thank You all for your support.

I know theres many who dont understand how painful it can be, so its good to be here, with people who do know.


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

How is he today Lulu's.

I am having a really bad morning, I think now it has hit me, crying fits every few mins. Its just so painful.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Gia said:


> How is he today Lulu's.
> 
> I am having a really bad morning, I think now it has hit me, crying fits every few mins. Its just so painful.


Just let it flow, cry it all out. I hope your okay.

He's at peace now, no more pain. You have the pain now.  It will get better. Promise. x


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Just let it flow, cry it all out. I hope your okay.
> 
> He's at peace now, no more pain. You have the pain now.  It will get better. Promise. x


Thank You, I,m trying so hard, but I just cant stop grieving and crying, i,m just totally devastated, its the first full day, and it hit me bad as soon as I woke, not that I slept much.

Lulu's hasnt been on yet, I hope she and Louis are doing ok.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Gia said:


> I just lost my boy, buried him a little while ago.
> 
> I'm just devastated.


I am so very sorry Your heart must be breaking right now I have four cats and they are members of family as far as I am concerned. I can only imagine the hurt you are feeling at this awful time:crying:
Lots of hugs sent your wayx

RIP Little onex


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> A mixed picture. Looking more comfortable much of the time but still very exhausted. He ate some dry catfood today, crunching away, but then lay on his side for a while afterwards. He lay out in the sun for a couple of hours. Resisted his pills again, so showing a bit of spirit, and usually responds a little when I talk to him. I'm assuming the huge increase in water pills is easing his breathing. His eyes are brighter at times but he still looks zonked at times.


How are things with Louis today? I hope he is a bit brighterxxx


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Gia said:


> Thank You, I,m trying so hard, but I just cant stop grieving and crying, i,m just totally devastated, its the first full day, and it hit me bad as soon as I woke, not that I slept much.
> 
> Lulu's hasnt been on yet, I hope she and Louis are doing ok.


It's a terrible loss. It takes me months to stop crying with every thought, when I have to send one to the Bridge. He is free and happy and waiting for you. It's the ones left behind who hurt.

{{hug}}


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Also looking for news on Louis...xo


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

Is there any update on louis today ?


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Hello and thank you for your support. I have just finally got a call from the vet's and there is still not a conclusive diagnosis but it is looking very bad. The vet said 95% probability of lymphoma. I am taking him in at 9.30 tomorrow and she is going to look at his condition. She is planning to do another x ray and test for feline leukaemia virus and give him stronger steroids and send blood off to the lab but I don't know if he'll be coming home or not. Is it worth putting him through any more for a 5% chance it is not this awful cancer? He is lying zonked out in the kitchen doorway again and though he's interested in food intermittently he is just licking the gravy. Things don't look good.

I'm sorry you are feeling so bad about your cat, Gia. It's horrible to lose one in this way, going so suddenly from being a young, happy and healthy animal to this.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no I was realy hopeing you would have had some good news for Louis today :crying: did the vet say what the steroids would achieve? x


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

I hoped the news for you would be better.

I wish I could advise you whether it is worth it or not, mine was so ill the treatment would have only given him a month more at most, and thats with the very slim chance that it worked, which was unlikely in his case.

I hope you and Louis are luckier.

Its painful right now, very painful, but I know I did all I could, though it dont make you feel any better.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Oh no I was realy hopeing you would have had some good news for Louis today :crying: did the vet say what the steroids would achieve? x


I think the steroids would just be to keep him going until the definitive lab test results came back from blood tests they would do tomorrow (though the leukaemia tests would be done in house same as the x ray so the only reason for sending blood to the lab would be if they were still not 100% sure after doing the in house things).


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Gia said:


> I hoped the news for you would be better.
> 
> I wish I could advise you whether it is worth it or not, mine was so ill the treatment would have only given him a month more at most, and thats with the very slim chance that it worked, which was unlikely in his case.
> 
> ...


Yes, the odds are really against my poor Louis. I'll have to see what the vet recommends when she has assessed his clinical condition and hopefully tomorrow's results will give certainty but if we are going to have to wait days more for lab results I would want him to be made comfortable with drugs and I'm not sure if the steroids will do this or not, I will have to ask more. I feel bad that I haven't done enough for Louis and didn't take it seriously enough at first, I just thought he had mild flu yet again, which was what the first diagnosis was, and I even felt a bit cross because he had had his jabs. Now I am thinking that the jabs are what are probably killing him.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hope Louis has a good night & all goes ok tomorro will be thinking of you both  x


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Hope Louis has a good night & all goes ok tomorro will be thinking of you both  x


Thank you. I think it has been a long evening for both of us. He has just done the most smelly diarrhoea poo imaginable all over the floor but I hope it has made him feel better. He is lying stretched out and zonked. I don't think he sleeps any more.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh poor Louis  how old is he I forgot sorry :blush: on the dummy pills this week


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Oh poor Louis  how old is he I forgot sorry :blush: on the dummy pills this week


He was only meant to be about two. The vet is wondering if he's older, but I've been googling stuff and if he's got mediastinal lymphoma (I'm guessing mediastinal from description of symptoms, no biology knowledge myself) then they commonly get it very young at around two.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

What a shame its so hard when they are young, its never easy at any age but worse when younger & especially when he's been hanging in there brave little fella  Hope you both get a bit of quality sleep tonight but I know its hard x

PS

Stop googling it dosent help trust me :nonod: x


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> What a shame its so hard when they are young, its never easy at any age but worse when younger & especially when he's been hanging in there brave little fella  Hope you both get a bit of quality sleep tonight but I know its hard x
> 
> PS
> 
> Stop googling it dosent help trust me :nonod: x


I've never lost a young cat before. My cats have all reached a good age. I thimk Louis may be starting to drift away a little now, I just went in the kitchen and he was lying with his belly in his water bowl, soaking wet. I moved it and dried him off and he didn't protest, didn't respond at all, he was sort of stiffish. He's going more lethargic as time goes by. I am very glad I have that appointment tomorrow. I'm going to bed soon but I've got to give him one more water pill first. I hate doing it, it is beginning to seem cruel and hopeless really.


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

Lulu's owner said:


> I've never lost a young cat before. My cats have all reached a good age. I thimk Louis may be starting to drift away a little now, I just went in the kitchen and he was lying with his belly in his water bowl, soaking wet. I moved it and dried him off and he didn't protest, didn't respond at all, he was sort of stiffish. He's going more lethargic as time goes by. I am very glad I have that appointment tomorrow. I'm going to bed soon but I've got to give him one more water pill first. I hate doing it, it is beginning to seem cruel and hopeless really.


Poor Louis and poor you It must be awful for you not knowing what the next day is going to bring. Hugs to you bothxxx


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Parlourpuss said:


> Poor Louis and poor you It must be awful for you not knowing what the next day is going to bring. Hugs to you bothxxx


Thanks. He just almost put his head in the bowl, so we need to go to the vet's one way or another tomorrow morning. He's just getting very weary I think, poor boy.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Feline Leukemia was never tested for? For some reason I thought that had been done already.

Only you can decide what to do for him, and I know you will put his quality of life above all.

{{Hugs}}


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

I hope he is ok this morning, good luck with the vets.Will be thinking of you both today.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Feline Leukemia was never tested for? For some reason I thought that had been done already.
> 
> Only you can decide what to do for him, and I know you will put his quality of life above all.
> 
> {{Hugs}}


Yes, I was surprised when she said that yesterday. I sort of assumed it would have been included in the tests he has had lately. He had FeLV jabs when I got him a year ago and I asked the vet to test first but that vet refused, saying it wasn't necessary. He also said the jabs were thought to offer protection even if the cat had been exposed to the virus. I didn't believe that at the time and he was either totally moneygrabbing or else he genuinely believed jabs were such a good thing that he was prepared to lie to the layclient to ensure compliance (I only wanted Louis to have the flu jab, not the FeLV).


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Gia said:


> I hope he is ok this morning, good luck with the vets.Will be thinking of you both today.


Thanks. He is lethargic but not as bad as I expected considering the way he was late last night. I was worried what I would find this morning, though I stayed up with him till 2.30 am. Bertie, my youngish adult boy cat, started to try and playfight with him which was upsetting, so I had to put Bertie upstairs overnight. They used to love rolling around on the floor together. Either Bertie just doesn't understand or he was trying to cheer Louis up, I don't know, but it was very strange.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Mmmmmm one of our vet is a bit pushey about the jab to  

When I moved to this side of the country the Leukemia virus was rife so they became indoor cats I felt cruel at the time but haveing lost two kittens to it years ago was not takeing any risks. Im not going to have Louie vacinated with it either his breeder feels the same as I do & her lot are clear. The only other problem is the insurance wont cover if he suffers with it but thats a chance we take.

Im very surprised they didnt test him earlier as it can be done in house  Anyway that dosent help Louis now I just hope its not & all is well, thinking of you both x


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Mmmmmm one of our vet is a bit pushey about the jab to
> 
> When I moved to this side of the country the Leukemia virus was rife so they became indoor cats I felt cruel at the time but haveing lost two kittens to it years ago was not takeing any risks. Im not going to have Louie vacinated with it either his breeder feels the same as I do & her lot are clear. The only other problem is the insurance wont cover if he suffers with it but thats a chance we take.
> 
> Im very surprised they didnt test him earlier as it can be done in house  Anyway that dosent help Louis now I just hope its not & all is well, thinking of you both x


Yes, they're planning to do the test inhouse today so the results for that should be quick. If Louis does have leukaemia I can see now why they say it is worse than FIV. I had a cat who had FIV and he survived till 12, but just had a few more infections than most until the end (which was bad admittedly). Poor Louis wants food now but it's not permitted this morning.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh what a shame :crying: at least he is looking for food thats good  x


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Oh what a shame :crying: at least he is looking for food thats good  x


We'll be off to the vet's in about quarter of an hour so there's not too long to wait now. It will be his third sedation in about just over a week, I think, though I am losing track of time now. It all merges into one when your pet is this poorly.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I know how you are feeling & so sorry you are going through this  Hope you have someone going with you for moral support x


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

Am keeping everthing crossed for you, Have been following your story with intrest. x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Hope it goes okay for you.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> I know how you are feeling & so sorry you are going through this  Hope you have someone going with you for moral support x


No, but I met a very kind neighbour at the bus stop and felt awful because I burst into tears, a bit embarrassing but she was very nice about it. Vet was very kind too. I am feeling better now that he's in good hands, whatever happens next.

Vet said that the fluid has shifted position so they are hopeful of getting a good x ray this time. She is still more or less certain that it's mediastinal lymphoma. If leukaemia tests show he has not got leukaemia as well they will start chemo. Apparently it helps them survive for a few months with a good quality of life and if it's going to work it will start showing results in a couple of days from now. If he has leukaemia then the kindest thing will be to put him to sleep today, as chemo won't help. If they can't get a firm diagnosis from their own tests today then it will be another week for the blood tests they plan to send to the lab. I really hope to know one way or the other today. I don't want to put Louis through another week of misery for possibly no purpose.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Paws & claws crossed then  I so sorry you had to go by yourself & dont worry about the tears its only natural you have been through the mill lately  x


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> No, but I met a very kind neighbour at the bus stop and felt awful because I burst into tears, a bit embarrassing but she was very nice about it. Vet was very kind too. I am feeling better now that he's in good hands, whatever happens next.
> 
> Vet said that the fluid has shifted position so they are hopeful of getting a good x ray this time. She is still more or less certain that it's mediastinal lymphoma. If leukaemia tests show he has not got leukaemia as well they will start chemo. Apparently it helps them survive for a few months with a good quality of life and if it's going to work it will start showing results in a couple of days from now. If he has leukaemia then the kindest thing will be to put him to sleep today, as chemo won't help. If they can't get a firm diagnosis from their own tests today then it will be another week for the blood tests they plan to send to the lab. I really hope to know one way or the other today. I don't want to put Louis through another week of misery for possibly no purpose.


So sad  Mediastinal Lymphoma is one that can respond very positively to chemo, it's the same kind that the cat I mentioned earlier was suffering from. His remission is a miracle for his mum and his quality of life completly normal. Fingers crossed for you you get some answers.
If it is this lymphoma and he is insured, ask your vet for an urgent referral to a vet hospital with expert knowledge and experience in this disease and treatment options.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Leah100 said:


> So sad  Mediastinal Lymphoma is one that can respond very positively to chemo, it's the same kind that the cat I mentioned earlier was suffering from. His remission is a miracle for his mum and his quality of life completly normal. Fingers crossed for you you get some answers.
> If it is this lymphoma and he is insured, ask your vet for an urgent referral to a vet hospital with expert knowledge and experience in this disease and treatment options.


I don't have insurance. I am worried about the cost, but will find the money somehow by cutting back on other things. I have no idea at all what it will be but I have read it's expensive. Still, if it means Louis could enjoy the spring and summer it would be worth finding the money.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

The vet has just phoned. Louis has leukaemia and they are putting him to sleep. RIP my little Louis.


----------



## moandben (Jan 27, 2010)

I am so sorry, you have done everything you can for him. Just think of the life you have given him. I can only imange what you are going through. 

We have a problem with our little man, he hasn't been producing any red blood cells. 

I really am sorry and cried when i read your last post, have been checking on here for updates nearly every hour.

Jen x


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

moandben said:


> I am so sorry, you have done everything you can for him. Just think of the life you have given him. I can only imange what you are going through.
> 
> We have a problem with our little man, he hasn't been producing any red blood cells.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. Please try to take comfort in the fact that you rescuing him saved him from a terrible cold lonely lingering death. He Chose well when he walked into your garden, and you gave him all the love and life you could.

{{hugs}}

(PS better get Bertie tested now)


----------



## BlackCat (Feb 17, 2008)

RIP Louis, so sorry :crying:


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Lulu's owner said:


> The vet has just phoned. Louis has leukaemia and they are putting him to sleep. RIP my little Louis.


I'm so very very sorry for your loss


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

lorilu said:


> Oh no. I'm so sorry. Please try to take comfort in the fact that you rescuing him saved him from a terrible cold lonely lingering death. He Chose well when he walked into your garden, and you gave him all the love and life you could.
> 
> {{hugs}}
> 
> (PS better get Bertie tested now)


Thank you. I asked the vet about testing Bertie in a couple of months. He has his FeLV jab so I hope that has protected him. Lulu has not, but she was tested a month ago because of her severe mouth problems and was found to be negative. The vet said that Louis would have shed less virus because he was vaccinated against FeLV even though he had the disease all along, so hopefully this will have protected the other two.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

BlackCat said:


> RIP Louis, so sorry :crying:


Thank you for your kind thoughts.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Leah100 said:


> I'm so very very sorry for your loss


Thank you. I feel a bit numb at the moment and just relieved that Louis' suffering is over, I think the grief will come later.


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry. You must be devastated  
*hugs*


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh no Im so very very sorry :crying: he was such a brave paws x

Try not to worry to much about your other two, I do know it is hard though x


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

jenniferx said:


> I'm so sorry. You must be devastated
> *hugs*


Thank you. I just feel really drained at the moment, don't quite know what to do. It doesn't seem real because I wasn't there when Louis was pts.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Dally Banjo said:


> Oh no Im so very very sorry :crying: he was such a brave paws x
> 
> Try not to worry to much about your other two, I do know it is hard though x


Yes, I know you said I shouldn't google things but I can't help it. I've just been reading that the virus is transmitted more through friendly contact like grooming and sharing bowls than it is by fighting, which is not something I knew until just now, and that is quite worrying. Louis and Bertie were always playing (though Bertie has had his jabs). Lulu mostly keeps out of the way of the other two. I have started on a big clean up.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Try not to worry, the two kittens/cats we lost were only one year old & the vet thought they had probably been born with it  our third cat at the time was fine & lived to a rip old age  x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Just a thought  maybe you could get them some L-lysine thats suppose to help their immune system it is in Louie's kitten food & the adult food we are going to feed when he has bigger teeth x


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

So sorry Lulu's Mum. RIP little guy x


----------



## Daisyandchlo (Feb 27, 2010)

So very sorry to hear your sad news


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

mellowma said:


> So sorry Lulu's Mum. RIP little guy x


Thank you.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

Daisyandchlo said:


> So very sorry to hear your sad news


Thank you too. He was like a little chubby black and white teddy bear, very handsome and I thought he would live to a ripe old age.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

sorry to hear about poor Louis. Lots of hugs x x


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. RIP little guy


----------



## Parlourpuss (Jul 31, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear your devastating news You done your very best for him and showed him love and kindness. May all the treasured memories you have of him stay in your heart foreverxxx

RIP Louis and sleep tight little onexxx


----------



## ambercat (May 4, 2009)

So sorry to hear about Louis


----------



## Gia (Feb 27, 2010)

I,m so sorry, and I know exactly how you are feeling, I,m there myself right now.

My boy was a black and white fatty too and so handsome with big beautiful eyes.


----------

